# Why does a new Honda 928tas has less charging power



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

I wannta add heated grips but my new hs928tas only has 15 watts coming out of the engine. Older models had 50 watts.. I'm thinking about ordering up the new dual coils and installing them and hooking up heated grips. Has anyone done this yet on the forum?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

bombidude said:


> I wannta add heated grips but my new hs928tas only has 15 watts coming out of the engine. Older models had 50 watts.. I'm thinking about ordering up the new dual coils and installing them and hooking up heated grips. Has anyone done this yet on the forum?


Earlier models (called K0) used the twin-coil (50w) to support the optional halogen work lamp. I don't have a spec for the optional work lamp's wattage, but it was probably more than 15 but less than 50...

When the new K1 models were launched, a new-style, reduced-wattage work lamp became standard, and it only required a 15w coil.

I will guess there are still mounting points on the new K1 engines to support a swap to the twin-coil set-up...part number for the old coil assembly is 31510-ZE2-P31 list price $106.52


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Earlier models (called K0) used the twin-coil (50w) to support the optional halogen work lamp. I don't have a spec for the optional work lamp's wattage, but it was probably more than 15 but less than 50...
> 
> When the new K1 models were launched, a new-style, reduced-wattage work lamp became standard, and it only required a 15w coil.
> 
> I will guess there are still mounting points on the new K1 engines to support a swap to the twin-coil set-up...part number for the old coil assembly is 31510-ZE2-P31 list price $106.52


Thanks Robert.. I actually took my chance and ordered up the twin coil and the older flywheel to because I see they were different part numbers.. So I ordered from parts tree and if I don't need the flywheel I will return it.. But I think this can be done as I tried it before on ohv Tecumseh engines that never had a lightning coil before...


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

After I do the switch I wannta add heated grips that I have which is a Ariens kit and should work great I hope.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Bombidude can you take and post couple pics for charging coil swap. I' m wondering if it's possible to change the charging coil if so then what else is needed. 
I do have HS1332 which has a slightly bigger engine (GX390) and as per Honda website this engine comes with different lamp/charging coils options 25W, 50W / 1A, 3A, 10A, 18A.
I understand it depends form the engine application and don't expect to have 10A or 18A charging coil however 1A/15W is definitely to small for almost anything. I tried to find the part number for 3A Charging coil without any luck, there is a plenty of aftermarket ones that are cheap but I don't want to go this route with a new snowblower. Even 724TA model has 12volt/50W charging coil, same thing older 928TA(S) which Robert gave the number for had 12volt/50W. Looks like the bigger, newer snowblower models are equipped with 12volt/15W (1A) charging coil. Don't know why


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

ClaudeK said:


> Bombidude can you take and post couple pics for charging coil swap. I' m wondering if it's possible to change the charging coil if so then what else is needed.
> I do have HS1332 which has a slightly bigger engine (GX390) and as per Honda website this engine comes with different lamp/charging coils options 25W, 50W / 1A, 3A, 10A, 18A.
> I understand it depends form the engine application and don't expect to have 10A or 18A charging coil however 1A/15W is definitely to small for almost anything. I tried to find the part number for 3A Charging coil without any luck, there is a plenty of aftermarket ones that are cheap but I don't want to go this route with a new snowblower. Even 724TA model has 12volt/50W charging coil, same thing older 928TA(S) which Robert gave the number for had 12volt/50W. Looks like the bigger, newer snowblower models are equipped with 12volt/15W (1A) charging coil. Don't know why


I just think it is a money thing.. Saving money.. I read that they changed the light and has a 15 watt bulb and instead of two coils they put one coil in just to power the light.. I just ordered the parts and will be doing the swap soon..my Honda will have heated grips and a light when I'm done.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Great, don't forget the pics.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I installed heated hand grips on mine. I also cheated and wired directly to the battery on mine. The grips rock because they are also oversized which makes it feel like you have more control.


----------



## Ladderco6 (Feb 18, 2014)

Bombidude,
Please post back and let us know if the new stator worked or if you had to add the new flywheel also. I'm in the same boat as you with thee same machine and I would prefer to not have to order the flywheel if it's not needed. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## david less (Jan 10, 2015)

Ditto Ditto

Spent a lot of $$ on this blower to have such a small coil and not be able to put on hand warmers and add more light.

David


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Earlier models (called K0) used the twin-coil (50w) to support the optional halogen work lamp. I don't have a spec for the optional work lamp's wattage, but it was probably more than 15 but less than 50...
> 
> When the new K1 models were launched, a new-style, reduced-wattage work lamp became standard, and it only required a 15w coil.
> 
> I will guess there are still mounting points on the new K1 engines to support a swap to the twin-coil set-up...part number for the old coil assembly is 31510-ZE2-P31 list price $106.52


Robert,
The part number (31510-ZE1-P31) you gave is for older 928K0.
I know that for 724K0 it would be 31510-ZE1-711 (twin coil)
Somehow I can't find any alternatives for GX390. There is like at least 30 different GX390 engines. And there is plenty of charging options: 1A (which we know we have) 3A, 10A and 18A. 
http://engines.honda.com/models/model-detail/gx390
http://engines.honda.com/models/model-detail/gx390
I was able to find at least:
31630-ZF5-003 (4A) -single coil
31630-ZE1-003 (3A) -single coil
31630-ZE2-842 (3A) -single coil
There are some 10A (twin) coils but those would require different rectifier, wiring and possibly different flywheel.
Do you know which 3A charging coil (part#) would work with 1332 and is it single or twin?
TIA


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

ClaudeK said:


> Do you know which 3A charging coil (part#) would work with 1332 and is it single or twin?
> TIA


Looking at the current models of GX390...

There is a single-wire, single coil 3A, 31630-ZE2-842, $40.14
There is another single wire, but has two connectors (one for lamp, one for charging a battery (Canada-market models), single coil 2.9A, 31630-Z5T-W11, $27.56

It appears either will work fine with the stock flywheel.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

Awesome, Thanks [email protected]
The second one is interesting with wire for battery charging.
What is the part #13, twin coil with double wire?


----------

